# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn in schouder borst

## jessica2501

hey iedereen

ik heb al last van hyperventilatie sinds 3jaar ik weet dat het door stress komt en weet ook dat je daardoor ook speirpijn hebt maar heb het al nu een tijdje constant ik ben al bij de arst geweest en ben ook al naar het ziekenhuis geweest om een hartfilmpje te nemen dat al een jaar geleden maar alles leek dik in orde nu maak ik me toch zorgen omdat het toch eftig is mijn moeder heeft serieuse hart problemen dus denk ik altijd dat ik dat ook heb dus ja mischien is het omdat ik constant zit te denken en ben altijd focus op dat 
kan iemand mij mischien zeggen wie dit ook meemaakt en of het normaal is dat ik dat allemaal mee maak als persoon met hyperventilatie 

alvast bedankt

----------

